# PC games PWN ALL



## boorego (Jul 12, 2012)

Watch as these poor, unsuspecting consoles n00bs get ripped to shreds by the PC elites..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah well I'm not waiting 6 months for a ****ty GTA port to PC so..


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah well I'm not waiting 6 months for a ****ty GTA port to PC so..


I'm not going to fork out for another console I'll never use, except to play GTA V. The last console I bought was the Wii, colossal waste of money. Why would someone with SA buy a social interaction tool like the Wii? XD


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you purchased a Wii what did you expect... Just sayin.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> If you purchased a Wii what did you expect... Just sayin.


Shots fired!

In all honesty I bought a 360 and it was a waste of money.. most of the games I would of played on the 360 are on PC.

The only games that are not on PC are some fighting games and JRPGs :/


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> If you purchased a Wii what did you expect... Just sayin.


That's what I was saying. Why didn't I realise that it is more of a social tool than a console. I'm an idiot sometimes.
I was going to buy a 360 when GTA IV came out, then I remembered the time I bought an Xbox just to play Halo, another waste of monkey. The lesson learned: Don't buy a console on the strength of ONE game, no matter how awesome it looks to be.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pul5ar said:


> I'm an idiot sometimes.
> I was going to buy a 360 when GTA IV came out, then I remembered the time I bought an Xbox just to play Halo, another waste of monkey. The lesson learned: Don't buy a console on the strength of ONE game, no matter how awesome it looks to be.


I bought a Gamecube just so i could play Metroid Prime :b
I got lucky too, because i dealt with the guy and he ended up giving me the Resident Evil remake with the console for an extra 10$. I was a happy camper.

I don't regret it. What i regret is selling it later so i could buy groceries. I should have kept the damn thing and starve a little :lol


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah well I'm not waiting 6 months for a ****ty GTA port to PC so..


The GTA4 port for PC was an utter mess at launch. But the subsequent patches fixed it up and it was a far better experience on a powerful enough PC than on the consoles (and I played all three versions). That's without even using any modding tools, trainers, etc.

I'll gladly wait if a definitive version can come to the PC eventually. But RDR didn't so I'm still a bit skeptical. :blank


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

SNES >>>>>>>> PC

Just sayin.

Seriously though, PC gaming is the most overrated thing I've ever seen. Apparently the only reason to stick with it is to play multiplatform games. I have 0 interest in the vast majority of multiplatform games coming out these days, so I buy consoles that have exclusives I actually care about. I also have 0 interest in piracy. And yeah, I'm sure there are great PC exclusives, but again, most of them aren't that interesting to me.

Of course I have nothing against PC gaming itself and would love to give it a try one of these days, but the elitist idiots who dominate the discussion about it have certainly done a piss poor job of convincing me of its supposed superiority over consoles.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Of course I have nothing against PC gaming itself and would love to give it a try one of these days, but the elitist idiots who dominate the discussion about it have certainly done a piss poor job of convincing me of its supposed superiority over consoles.


The same can be said with the gaming platforms reversed.

I don't see much point in the argument, though. For me, it comes down to personal preference. I just prefer the desktop setup, and that's pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Of course I have nothing against PC gaming itself and would love to give it a try one of these days, but the elitist idiots who dominate the discussion about it have certainly done a piss poor job of convincing me of its supposed superiority over consoles.


Couldn't you say the same thing over lets say......360/PS3 fanboys alleging their superiority over the Wii or One/PS4 fanboys over the Wii U?

Its not like PC gamers are the ONLY elitists around. Please.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

TheBLA said:


> Couldn't you say the same thing over lets say......360/PS3 fanboys alleging their superiority over the Wii or One/PS4 fanboys over the Wii U?
> 
> Its not like PC gamers are the ONLY elitists around. Please.


All fanboys are horrible, that much I know. It's just that PC fanboys tend to be the absolute worst there is. Like I said, I have nothing against PC gamers in general, but I hate the elitism that surrounds it. Unfortunately a few rotten apples spoil the bunch.

And yeah, you're right. There is elitism all around. It's not like I exclusively hate on PCs or anything. I just don't like people who judge others over the systems they choose to play on. But the title of this thread is pretty much doing that, so that's why it got me riled up.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't see much point in the argument, though. For me, it comes down to personal preference. I just prefer the desktop setup, and that's pretty much all there is to it.


Which is exactly how I feel. I just like to balance things out by going to the opposite end of the argument sometimes.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought about building a PC once because I got trashed for playing on the consoles. Lol, I prefer consoles, but I wouldn't mind playing more on the PC. I only play Skyrim and New Vegas on my laptop, and I wouldn't really consider that "gaming on PC" since I only play two games on it.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll admit, PC gaming is better. You have a system that you can build however powerful you want. Rather than buying a console that has limited specs. But there are good games for each console that wont ever be on PC so there's that to consider as well


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> All fanboys are horrible, that much I know. It's just that PC fanboys tend to be the absolute worst there is. Like I said, I have nothing against PC gamers in general, but I hate the elitism that surrounds it. Unfortunately a few rotten apples spoil the bunch.
> 
> And yeah, you're right. There is elitism all around. It's not like I exclusively hate on PCs or anything. I just don't like people who judge others over the systems they choose to play on. But the title of this thread is pretty much doing that, so that's why it got me riled up.


I swear you talk about fanboys in every post you make. Kinda weird.

As far as graphics, customization and user interface, PC games are far superior and always will be. This can't be denied. The only advantages consoles have are exclusives and cost. Console games are only "better" because they're exclusive to consoles and the nostalgia factor tied to popping in a cartridge or a disc, grabbing the controller and chilling out on your bed as a kid.

And I say this as someone who almost always plays console games.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

High percentage of these wannabe PC "elitists" are usually simply graphic *****s. PC has more processing power and memory, which can be utilized to create better physics, bigger worlds without loading screens, more stuff on the screen at the same time, more advanced AI (in theory) etc., but it's very often the quality of textures & shaders and number of polygons that they are interested of.
And of course the real-time "strategy" clickety clickers, that they enjoy so much, are better played with a rat and keyboard.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I've always been a PC gamer first and foremost, although I've played various consoles/handhelds as well.

It's such a shame that the versatility of the PC isn't really used to its full advantage these days. The market for PC games has devolved into endless sequels to the AAA FPS franchises.  There are very few combat flight simulators, for example, even though the PC is the only platform where those games can be done well. And how many naval warfare simulators can you count on one hand, from the last 10-15 years? It sucks.

I miss PC gaming from the 1990s, when every possible game genre you could imagine was being catered to. Especially the more niche ones that I mentioned, because if they don't get made for PC, they don't get made for anything.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, yeah.. PC users are the master race. Youre better than everyone else. Weve all heard it already. Its true PC gaming has its perks.. but youre still a mere mortal, so calm your balls guys.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Oh yeah, yeah.. PC users are the master race. Youre better than everyone else. Weve all heard it already. Its true PC gaming has its perks.. but youre still a mere mortal, so calm your balls guys.


I came in here expecting a bunch of posts saying "PC MASTER RACE"
I've been spending too much time on reddit.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I prefer pc but I was a console gamer for years... why do we have to hate? just appreciate !


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Why even bother arguing, everyone knows pc games take more skill. We need more pc vs console cross platform games to show them who's boss.

kb+mouse > controller.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wouldn't say it takes more skills at all, aiming as well with a controller as a mouse is a nightmare, takes a lot of skill.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Why even bother arguing, everyone knows pc games take more skill. We need more pc vs console cross platform games to show them who's boss.
> 
> kb+mouse > controller.


This is just going to put fuel to the fire lol, inc drama xD


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Why even bother arguing, everyone knows pc games take more skill. We need more pc vs console cross platform games to show them who's boss.
> 
> kb+mouse > controller.


**** that poop. Every true PC gamer knows that:
Keyboard > Mouse
TBS > RTS
Turn based combat in rpgs > Real time combat
ASCII graphics or simple 2D tiles > Other graphics
SSI's Gold Box series > dat Elder Scrolls action "rpg" garbage
All kinds of shooters and other action games are too consolish
If the game doesn't require you to study manuals/guides size of a bible, it's too consolish
People who enjoy the new XCOM are infidels.
Gary Grigsby & Norm Koger > Sid "Casual" Meier
PBEM > other multiplayer types


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Does it really matter which is better though? Even if your set-up is better than everyone else's, you're most likely still a loser at the end of the day, so I fail to see how any of it makes a difference. It's like dealing with wealthy people who parade down the streets showing their superiority. Sure, they're richer, but they probably aren't any happier.

I think I'm gonna go read a book.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

PC gaming is better since mods.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nunuc said:


> People who enjoy the new XCOM are infidels.


I played the new Xcom for 2 hours before uninstalling that crap. It should have been called men in black vs aliens or something, not Xcom.



jJoe said:


> PC gaming is better since mods.


One of the best reasons to like PC over consoles.

My personal top reason is emulation.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Logan X said:


> One of the best reasons to like PC over consoles.
> 
> My personal top reason is emulation.


Ah, I forgot about that. I don't like downloading stuff online but the variety is amazing.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Some of the things said in here are hard to process because I'm not sure whether it's a sardonic mockery of the very epitome of gaming boards or the genuine expression of it.

It's the equivalent of a bunch of guys arguing over which book has the best paper.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

My mom wanted a Wii for Wii Fit, never played it. My dad wanted an xbox 360 for halo (have 3 and 4), never plays it. So now at home, there are 2 video game consoles just collecting dust - while I play computer games on the PC 

thats what I think of consoles. i personally believe the golden age of consoles have come and went. with the latest trend of porting games to each medium except for flagship titles, it depends on what game you are going after. 
MMOs, RTS, FPS - definitely PC, for controls and customization
adventure games, action games - console or PC, depends on the game
sports - consoles, for social reasons
racing - console or PC, there are die hard racing guys on PC

ultimately it boils down how the developers want you to play it. i bet i would get more fun playing for example GTA and Tony Hawk on consoles more than playing it on the PC because the controls are better suited. 

in the end, PC's rule because they are more flexible


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know about this one. I don't really have the time or money to invest into good gaming pc. However, I do a little pc gaming when I visit my friend's house. I do admit that visually, pc will always be superior. It's pretty cool and all, but honestly, I'd rather sit and relax on a couch and play games through a big screen tv with surround sound. I don't know if that makes me a casual gamer, but whatevs. I guess what I'm saying is that both have their advantages. For me, it just comes down to price.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

so i watched the first minute of the video. just wondering if it made anyone else want to throw up? 

oh and to op, forget consuls and pc, hand helds is where it's at.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Meh, I like my console. Just a personal thing that the controls on the PC do absolutely nothing for me. I used to like a few games on the PC but I'm not that bothered about mods. All this "PC is superior" talk just makes other gamesrs dislike the PC community.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Charmander said:


> Meh, I like my console. Just a personal thing that the controls on the PC do absolutely nothing for me. I used to like a few games on the PC but I'm not that bothered about mods. All this "PC is superior" talk just makes other gamesrs dislike the PC community.


Admit it, *Charmander*, you're drowning in PC envy.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The thing is that PC gaming is only superior if you play certain kinds of games. The majority of games I play don't get released on PCs, so investing in a gaming PC would be a waste for me. And people talk about emulation, but often times emulators, especially for current consoles, are unreliable. I also don't support piracy.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Admit it, *Charmander*, you're drowning in PC envy.


Pft, I'd never join the dark side.

The last PC game I had was either Tomb Raider 3 or the Sims.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Admit it, *Charmander*, you're drowning in PC envy.












C64 Master Race eats PC noobies for breakfast and gets all the hot chicks!










Sorry, I just can't take these kind of threads seriously.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The thing is that PC gaming is only superior if you play certain kinds of games. The majority of games I play don't get released on PCs, so investing in a gaming PC would be a waste for me.


There's a ton of good games that run on low specs PCs. Games like Fallout 1 and 2 for example. Most of the best PC games don't need high-end machines.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> C64 Master Race eats PC noobies for breakfast and gets all the hot chicks!


Now this guy gets it!


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Logan X said:


> There's a ton of good games that run on low specs PCs. Games like Fallout 1 and 2 for example. Most of the best PC games don't need high-end machines.


I agree. I can play Skyrim on high settings on my Dell laptop. Which I don't really think Skyrim is all that hard on graphics people say it is (it might be, I could be wrong). But it sure shocked me when it automatically set it to play on high settings. No lag what-so-ever, runs really smooth. This also goes for Fallout New Vegas, which doesn't take much I don't think.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I prefer Pc games because I enjoy playing games that are too complex to play with a controller with 8-10 buttons to mash over and over.

A lot of people focus a lot on graphics but every once in a while you run across a good game with cheesy graphics. Minecraft is a popular game even though it doesn't have outstanding or realistic graphics.


----------

